# Guys: would you let your girlfriend paint your toenails?



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Every girl I've known had a thing for painting their guys toenails. I've never had it done other than a chick putting makeup on my face for a rock band show

You guys up to the challenge?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

If she really wanted to I guess. I don't wear sandals or walk around barefoot usually anyway so no one else would see it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

She did a sneak attack on me recently while I was napping, thankfully she wasn't cheeky enough to hide the nail polish remover. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

> Only if she grows a beard in return


I've tried but I can only grow a maximum of two whole facial hairs so far (and I think the second one might have been a temporary guest.) I'll have to step up my beard game dramatically if I want a Gandalf beard by old age.

painting a guy's toe nails does sound fun, and I don't even paint my own toe nails or want to. This isn't a good endorsement is it? Could get messy


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I mean, I guess I would not mind if it entertains her but only if I am not going anywhere and I can take it out later. No if the reason is her wanting me to use that beyond the entertainment moment.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've tried but I can only grow a maximum of two whole facial hairs so far (and I think the second one might have been a temporary guest.) I'll have to step up my beard game dramatically if I want a Gandalf beard by old age.
> 
> painting a guy's toe nails does sound fun, and I don't even paint my own toe nails or want to. This isn't a good endorsement is it? Could get messy


By old age you should have a thick bunch of whiskers. Think granny's kiss in hell from Bill & Ted 2.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

McFly said:


> By old age you should have a thick bunch of whiskers. Think granny's kiss in hell from Bill & Ted 2.


That's a poor imitation of a Gandalf beard 

Also this is a thing now:










Fabulous and beardy

I'm mostly posting that so I can finally use this:


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No, I wouldn't even want her to see my bare feet. I'd probably sleep with socks on if I was with a girl.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I found her nail remover bottle in medicine cabinet*

I prefer trainers to stilettos


----------



## Tetrapod (Apr 8, 2016)

Sure, it'd be fun, and I'm not precious about my masculinity. If I was brave enough to stand out in public, I'd let them paint my fingernails and dye my hair too.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I think it would be fun to paint someone's fingernails while they're asleep and see if they notice. I would hide the nail polish remover until I felt bad.

I put makeup on my dad when he was asleep once.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't know If I would do that but then again I don't have a boyfriend.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nope. Its a lot I would allow but not that, lol.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't think I'm the type of person to do that. I find it stupid to be honest.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Why would she want to no ones going to see them it would be a waste of her time and a waste of nail polish


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, every guy wants to feel pretty every once in a while


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

Well my ex let me do his make up but he told me never say anything about to his friends. But I took a photo without him looking lol


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

i used to let my exwife paint my toes nails black. but no one ever saw. i barely even let her see my feet. i always wear/wore socks , i have this thing with feet. i hate seeing feet even my own. only time i see my feet is in the shower other then that im wearing socks always.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Of course I would ;3


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

If she wanted to, yes.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I've let it happen two times in my life, for some reason girls like to paint their boyfriend's toenails, I don't get it but whatever.


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

1. Who cares about that, unless you wanna lick your girlfriends toes like an ice cream cone.
2. Not everybody here has an girlfriend and therefore doesn't really have that kind of... let's call it "problem" for the sake of tranquility.
3. ****storm for my comment incoming... lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

well it wouldnt be so much i wouldn't let her... its more i don't want painted nails. after all if I did... i could like, do it right now lol. guys feet aren't particular nice anyway... even tho mine are pristine, im not sure why anyone would want to be near those things. altho a womens feet if they are scrupulously pristine are a better...

i'd paint hers tho


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Might as well. I used to paint them black with a perminant marker pen when I was a bored child.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's a poor imitation of a Gandalf beard
> 
> Also this is a thing now:
> 
> ...


Weird, never seen a guy with a glitter beard. I guess that's some new way of glamorizing facial hair though hopefully it never takes off. Man buns are enough in the fad department.












SD92 said:


> Might as well. I used to paint them black with a perminant marker pen when I was a bored child.


I used to do the same with my fingernails during my teenage goth phase. Actually ran a permanent marker over my lips and it wouldn't come off, the black turned into a rainbow of colors, which was even worse! Thankfully this wasn't before a school day, can only imagine what people would think seeing a guy with rainbow colored lips.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> That's a poor imitation of a Gandalf beard
> 
> Also this is a thing now:
> 
> ...


Glitter is the herpes of arts and crafts, why would anyone put it in their beard


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

McFly said:


> I used to do the same with my fingernails during my teenage goth phase. Actually ran a permanent marker over my lips and it wouldn't come off, the black turned into a rainbow of colors, which was even worse! Thankfully this wasn't before a school day, can only imagine what people would think seeing a guy with rainbow colored lips.


You'd could have skived off and said you'd got a bad illness that turned your lips a rainbow colour. :O


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

SD92 said:


> You'd could have skived off and said you'd got a bad illness that turned your lips a rainbow colour. :O


That's an idea, or told people I kissed a unicorn's ***. Tastes like skittles :laugh:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Glitter is the herpes of arts and crafts, why would anyone put it in their beard


It does get everywhere, and then you can never get rid of it. It pops up now and then forever.


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've tried but I can only grow a maximum of two whole facial hairs so far (and I think the second one might have been a temporary guest.) I'll have to step up my beard game dramatically if I want a Gandalf beard by old age.


Just let the two hairs grow really long and then wrap them around your face. And voilà - beard.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

No, but she can paint my love rod any time.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

No way... but only if I never saw her boobs & I can see her cleavage while she's painting my toenails haha


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

PathologicalSigher said:


> Just let the two hairs grow really long and then wrap them around your face. And voilà - beard.


lol wouldn't have worked, they were right next to each other. Also they grew very slowly. Second one hasn't come back either. ;(


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I would not, my nails are kinda gross.


----------



## Hikin (Aug 13, 2014)

Totally. Men who would refuse it just because it is unmanly take themselves too seriously.


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

I used to paint my toenails myself lol, as long as i wear shoes. hands are visible.

So, if its her, its even better....


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yeh, sure, if they really wanted to I guess, not sure what bad things could happen as a result.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I've tried but *I can only grow a maximum of two whole facial hairs so far *(and I think the second one might have been a temporary guest.) I'll have to step up my beard game dramatically if I want a Gandalf beard by old age.
> 
> painting a guy's toe nails does sound fun, and I don't even paint my own toe nails or want to. This isn't a good endorsement is it? Could get messy


We both know that is a lie, you didn't even give them a chance and cut them both down before they had a chance to reproduce.

As a slight beardy aside, I visited a friend yesterday and her 1 year old literally refused to look at me, she did a kind of terrified look to the side, then a sheepish look back, then a look to the side, then burst into tears :lol. I can only assume that since I introduced a rather precise neck line I now have an evil beard.

It's a fine day when your face literally makes babies cry and refuse to look at you though haha.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

splendidbob said:


> Yeh, sure, if they really wanted to I guess, not sure what bad things could happen as a result.
> 
> We both know that is a lie, you didn't even give them a chance and cut them both down before they had a chance to reproduce.
> 
> ...


I gave them a chance, I waited months, but they grew so slowly and then the novelty wore off lol.

She was probably worried about your beard being possessed, ghosts sometimes hide in evil beards you know.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, maybe. If anyone knocks me, I'll just say my girlfriend is funner than yours.

That's right. "Funner."


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I gave them a chance, I waited months, but they grew so slowly and then the novelty wore off lol.
> 
> She was probably worried about your beard being possessed, ghosts sometimes hide in evil beards you know.


The trick is to get them in an amorous mood in order to make them breed. Give them a relaxing bath, put on some suitably romantic music make them a candlelit dinner and then when you wake up in the morning you have a new baby hair.

Yeh, the thing with the baby is, she had seen me maybe 6 months earlier so it pretty much has to be something supernatural I guess


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> Yeah, maybe. If anyone knocks me, I'll just say my girlfriend is funner than yours.
> 
> That's right. "Funner."


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I guess I'm desperate enough for keeping a girl friend I would allow her. :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate the smell of the stuff but perhaps if I lost a bet or it was a trade for something silly I wanted to do


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Hell yes.*

I'd let her paint my nails, put makeup on me, shave me, even let her cut my hair.

MY two-cents.

- T.R.G.


----------

